# E38 Wiper washers



## Steve W. (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,looking for help with 94-95 730i washer problem.Headlamp washers are ok.All fuses are ok.No sound from the pump,no jets.Also wipers are working only at one speed.

Thanks for any advice.

Steve.


----------

